# Final Fantasy Tone Poem ~ Who's interested in being in the Orchestra/Choir?



## catherinethegreat21

Ok people so for unofficial FF 30th Anniversary I have BenEmberley helping me clean up the Score. Now I need People to record the Parts for the Performance I need a full Orchestra + a 60 Piece choir(early Demo *Here*: 
Orchestra 
Woodwinds 
2-4 flutes (1 doubling piccolo) 
2-4 oboes (1 doubling cor anglais) 
2-4 clarinets (1-2 doubling bass clarinet and/or E♭ Clarinet) 
2-4 bassoons (1 doubling contrabassoon)

Brass 
4-8 French horns in F/B♭ 
3-6 trumpets in B♭, C 
(1 or more euphoniums) 
Keyboards 
1 piano 
1 celesta 
1 organ 
Strings 
16 violins 1 
14 violins 2 
12 violas 
10 cellos 
8 double basses 
1 harp

Percussion 
4-5 timpani (played by one timpanist) 
snare drum 
Bass drum 
cymbals 
tubular bells

Choir 
15 Sopranos(within various ranges i.e. dramatic, lyric, etc.) 
15 Altos(within various ranges i.e. dramatic, lyric, etc.) 
15 Tenors(within various ranges i.e. dramatic, lyric, etc.) 
15 Basses(within various ranges i.e. dramatic, lyric, etc.) 
Post below/PM/Email me here with desired part(s) if Interested 
*please note that it is okay to record multiple Parts(viola & trumpet) if you play more than one instrument or sing more than one part. 
*this project also needs a lyricist*


----------



## Heck148

How many services?? what's the pay??


----------



## Pugg

If you pay my flight and stay, I do the piano.


----------

